# Any experience with Worobiec pipes?



## scotton (Dec 18, 2006)

My B&M carries pipes from a Polish pipe maker, Henryk Worobiec.

Does anyone have any knowledge to impart on these? They are mostly sub-$100.

Here is a link to the manf site: http://republika.pl/worobiec/katalog_en.html

And why do I talk to myself in an Oxford professor voice when I post to this particular forum?

Scott


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

scotton said:


> My B&M carries pipes from a Polish pipe maker, Henryk Worobiec.
> 
> Does anyone have any knowledge to impart on these? They are mostly sub-$100.
> 
> ...


no experience with Worobiec pipes, but I speak in a James Bond (Connery) voice to myself when I am in this forum!


----------



## scotton (Dec 18, 2006)

I save my James Bond voice for when I'm in dive watch forums. Here it's strictly tweed with elbow patches. And a fake beard.

edit: muneypennnney


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

Anyone ?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice looking pipes.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

scotton said:


> I save my James Bond voice for when I'm in dive watch forums. Here it's strictly tweed with elbow patches. And a fake beard.
> 
> edit: muneypennnney


I find that in general, I wear a lot more cardigans than other people I associate with. Basically, I wear them 100% of the time, and they wear them never.

RD


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

A handmade artisan pipe under $100 is almost certainly a deal. It doesn't matter that no one's heard of him. Grab one and smoke it.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

It looks as if he's won his share of awards! I'd definitely consider one if I was in the market for a pipe. 

Being a wizened polymath, my natural, pedagogically annoying speaking voice fits perfectly with the hyper-intellectual Puff ambiance.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I agree with Tom. Some gorgeous pipes. Can't go wrong with sub $100 prices. I certainly can't touch those prices. I say buy one and review it.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I would love a review! And if it's a nice pipe, I'd love to buy one - it would be nice to support a carver of the Polish persuasion!


----------



## mattworm (Sep 21, 2016)

*Worobiec pipes*

Hello I just found this website. My name is Matt Worobiec and i am making pipes with my father Henryk. please visit our website Henryk Worobiec - Pracownia fajek we are making only hand made pipes for our customers in Poland and also individual pipes for all over the world. You can purchase any model you want from our catalogue or we can make even unique individual freehand. If anyone would like to buy a pipe or get information from us please email me on [email protected] 
We would be glad to help you


----------

